# EXCLUSIVE VIDEOS! THE WORLD FAMOUS JESSE



## mambo101 (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## myLoki (Sep 19, 2007)

OMG! That English Angora is so beautiful! I can't get over it! The dutchie is gorgeous too. That's a given.:biggrin2:


t.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 20, 2007)

Need the new adobe to play it! That's crap.:grumpy: Not uploading anything new as I still have to spybot my drive. Am using netscape as IE is being harrassed with spyware, until I can run the spybot, updated, according to my IT guy at work:grumpy:. Poo.


----------



## MsBinky (Sep 20, 2007)

"Maaaaaaaaaaa, that lady over there, she she has and English Pandora!" Lol I can just imagine the kid saying something like that 

You've got gorgeous buns! I love your Angora. hehehe :biggrin2:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Sep 20, 2007)

Thank you. My Dutch are very tasty. She can also walk like MC Hamemr and dance very well. I was trying to sell her at the show and I had a for sale sign out for her and this lady walks past and is like ''Aw, our Dutch just died...I loved him'' and I was like '' want another one?'' and she's like '' no I want something big, I want a Flemish'' and I was like ''But she's really tame and cute."
"No i'm good"
"BUT SHE CAN WALK LIKE MC HAMMER!!!"

And then she just walked away. I don't think the world is ready for my sales tactics. 

The angoras belong to my business partner.


----------



## Sarah8000 (Sep 21, 2007)

:shock:Guess i havent grasped Jesse's sense of humour yet!

Love the little dutch bunny though - he looks terrified!? :?


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Sep 21, 2007)

The Dutchie is a girl. She's not scared, she's fearless. She's been handled since the day she was born, she's just very tame. Even at home she's very content to just chill and be handled.

You don't think she'sa good dancer?


----------



## clarzoo (Sep 21, 2007)

Cute bunnies! LOVE the English Angora- if I ever get a rabbit barn with A/C I am definitely getting an Angora or two. I don't see it happening in the near future though, lol!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Sep 21, 2007)

Angoras are a pain in the backside. If you want one, and plan on keeping it flufyf, you need also invest in a blower.



-JAK


----------

